# Lamson centeraxis, future or nah?



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

WTH?!

Lou


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

Ari Hart made something similar around 20 years ago, called the Astrid. Beautiful reels.
Maybe someone at Waterworks was a fan.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

View attachment 5796


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Then you are stuck with the rod it comes with. I'm not a Lamson fan due to past experience with them. But they do work but have also had their problems too. I wouldn't want dbl the risk with a new style rod, when they are not in the rod bidness to begin with.

I did liked the Ari-T Hart reels back in the day and I still have a rod with one of his custom reel seats on.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

What about changing the retrieve direction?


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Ari T Hart >>> this Lamson reel.

Cute idea for a small rod.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Yuck. What if something goes wrong with either the rod or reel? This won't take off and is gimmicky. I don't like how high the reel sits either - I dig the cork in my forearm to keep the free lone from wrapping on the butt. On this setup, the reel would dig into the forearm.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like the reel may be removable. 
View attachment 5843


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

sage had a center axis set up when they first introduced their ultra light rods - zero weights in the mid 90's.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

How would you double haul with this? Line management looks like it would be difficult unless you reeled in every cast...

Lou


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Blasphemy. 

Gives me the idea to short their stock. Anybody remember this ground-breaking innovation?


----------

